# Worried about mounting heavy speakers on wall



## heavyhitter (Dec 12, 2009)

I have some speakers that weigh around 27 lbs and am planning on using the omnimount 30 mounts. Unfortunately the interior wall that I want to use doesn't have a normal 2x4 - it is more like 2 3/4 inches. Has anyone had any experience mounting heavy speakers in less than ideal situations?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your talking plaster walls on the wooden slats? They still use 2x4s in behind them its just really hard to find them with a stud finder. Using a butterfly drywall anchor is yor only real solution other than cutting out a section of the wall and inserting a piece of wood in behind.


----------



## heavyhitter (Dec 12, 2009)

I have seen the studs behind the sheetrock and this is in a mobile home. These are not load bearing walls so manufacturers skimp some on the studs to save a few pennies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, I would recommend a 2'x2' piece of 3/4" plywood glued using PL and screwed to the wall and mount the speaker to that.


----------



## heavyhitter (Dec 12, 2009)

What exactly is PL?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, I would recommend a 2'x2' piece of 3/4" plywood glued using PL and screwed to the wall and mount the speaker to that.


+1... although... for aesthetics, that can be put into the wall and plastered/drywalled over... Also, if there's a decent stud to be found, I've found a few good magnets to be more useful than any commercially available studfinder, especially in walls wehre they may have done something funky... The magnets will pick up any nail/screw that holds drywall to studs or lathe to studs...


heavyhitter said:


> What exactly is PL?


It's a construction adhesive, similar (but some would say better) than Liquid Nails... dispensable from a typical caulk gun...


----------

